# Marlin 917v 17hmr



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone else own a model 917v in the 17hmr? It is an amazing gun in my mind and it puts amaziong groups out to 150yrds. It is still dead accurate out to 200 but just a little drop just like any other gun. I would suggest this gun to anyone wanting a rifle for coyotes to squirrels.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i have the just plain savage 93r17 not heavy barrel and nothing fancy about it and itll shoot a dime at 100 w/o a problem. the two are actually very very similar in make.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

bryan, what load are you shooting? I have a 93 with the heavy barrel. I can shoot 10 into a quarter, but a dime is fantastic. I have been using the 17gr vmax hornady rounds.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

laite- where are you finding 40vmax rounds for a 17hmr? from my sources they are either 17 gr or 20 grs. i personally have a special spot for the cci tnt's but the vmax's do alright too. i dont think they shoot quite as flat as the tnt's.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

OOPS!!!! TWHUA!!!! I meant 17gr Hornady Vmax ammo. I was looking at my box of 40gr 22-250 bullets. Sorry about that!


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i wasnt sure if you were getting mixed up with a 204 i beleive they can fling a heavy 40 grainer. as far as 17s go the largest bullet ive seen thrown from the 17hmr, 17 fireball, and 17 rem is a a 25 grainer. i love my 17. ive had my heart set on either a savage 93 bv or bvss. for the vsf i believe it is in the marlin 917 but figure for the price i just as well shoot a 223.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the 93 with the evolution stock and heavy barrel. I am not sure what the exact designation is. I do shoot my .204 with 40gr V max and nosler BT's. My best loads are 39gr blitzkings though. I didn't like the TNTs for feeding in my .17. The v max loads did a nice job on close up prairie dogs and one nasty looking coyote.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

ive had good luck with the tnt's. ive shot gophers from 30 feet away to 100 yards and have never had a problem with them. i bought a case of hornady vmax's and i suspect i will be going back to the tnt's when these are shot up.


----------



## dozernomore (Dec 11, 2008)

remington premier magnum rimfire,,17 HMR,,17 grain,accutip-V,17 grain,muzzle velocity 2550 fps,,,works awsome in my marlin 917v heavy barrel


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.varmintal.com/17hmr.htm
very good article. also quite indepth. remington accutips are actually vmax's. 
heres proof
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=993894


----------



## DannoBoone (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine is a 917bvss, laminated stock. Grouped only once with it when
sighting in. A 1/4" group @ 75yds convinced me it could shoot. Since
then it has taken scores of starlings, dozens of '***** and a couple of
crows. One of the crows shot at 165yds.

I can shoot my Tac 20 a little cheaper, but that isn't always practical.


----------

